

NounProject - an icon for every noun - borismus
http://www.thenounproject.com/

======
Semiapies
_"We get excited about things like scale, proportion, and shape. We are
committed to design and quality in everything we do."_

That would make more sense to boast about if they weren't, for the most part
(entirely?), collecting existing icons and assigning groups of nouns to them.

Also, many of their choices are rather less than international. A _No-P_ no-
parking icon? "<3" for love? _Really?_

Otherwise, a fair little resource if you want a very standard icon in vector
format. (Mind, you apparently have to download and decompress each one
separately - I found no links for a collection.)

------
wladimir
Pretty cool, such an project to make an international visual language. And
even better that the icons are in SVG format, and can be freely used.

